# Sammlung von MTB Touren im Chiemgau!



## martin-blum (14. August 2006)

Grüss euch,

nachdem ich soviele Anregungen auch hier vom Forum bekommen habe, will ich vor euch nicht verbergen, dass ich Touren bei mir in der Nähe aufgezeichnet habe und unter

http://www.martin-blum.de/bike 

zu Verfügung stelle. Viel Spass beim Nachfahren und Kombinieren!

Martin


----------



## Eike. (15. August 2006)

Ich bin vor kurzem für ein paar Monate in die Gegend gekommen, da bin ich immer froh über Tourentipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (16. August 2006)

Bin Ende September mal wieder in der Gegend. Mal sehen, ob ich was davon fahren werde. 

Gibts den Mittwoch-Stammtisch auf der Stoisser Alm eigentlich noch?


----------



## some-pirate (16. August 2006)

ja


----------



## maxx737 (2. September 2008)

Servus Beinander. Ich bin auch einer aus dem Chiemgau. Genauer gesagt aus Unterwössen. Ich habe ca. 20 Touren in der Gegend aufgezeichnet und stelle sie dann warscheinlich im Herbst online. Ich kann aber auch gerne per mail welche im GPX Format zusenden.
Grüße
Max


----------



## fatz (3. September 2008)

he bluemchen,
hab gar nicht gewusst, dass du hier rumhaengst.

servus,
franz


----------

